# The RPG thread



## Mama Looigi (Jun 6, 2021)

_In a temp there lived an important, fluffy cat named Mama Looigi. Not a magical windy temp, filled with potions and a snowy smell, nor yet a quiet, pretty, windy temp with nothing in it to sit down on or to eat: it was a cat-temp, and that means EOF._
One day, after a troubling visit from the dragon, Mama leaves her temp and sets out in search of three beautiful flamingos. A quest undertaken *in the company of fairies, tempers and charming shitposters.*

(Generator used for a beginning. Use your imaginations to continue it  who's in? I can't be the *only one on the team!*)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

i see the cat and pet it


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2021)

Lilith teleports into EOF, knowing that their job is to cause chaos for the mortals. Although not a deity of Chaos, their job is still to see what they do to gain attention for themself. They will start their turn by stealing some of the forks.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Lilith teleports into EOF, knowing that their job is to cause chaos for the mortals. Although not a deity of Chaos, their job is still to see what they do to gain attention for themself. They will start their turn by stealing some of the forks.


i attempt to negotiate with lilith so they doesn't steal my forks


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i attempt to negotiate with lilith so they doesn't steal my forks


"I won't steal your fork but something will go missing at a random point in time, that might be my doing."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 6, 2021)

hmm, this is going slow, we need an enemy to fight *summons two goblins using a spell*


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 6, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> hmm, this is going slow, we need an enemy to fight *summons two goblins using a spell*


Mama tries to allure them!
***

 
***
...
It doesn’t work!
She bites them instead-
They didn’t like that.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 6, 2021)

Suddenly a goat appears and is confused about the point of their existence


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 6, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Suddenly a goat appears and is confused about the point of their existence


Mama pets the goat

The goblins become sad that we’re ignoring them


----------



## IC_ (Jun 6, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Mama pets the goat
> 
> The goblins become sad that we’re ignoring them


Goat pets the cat...


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 6, 2021)

IC_ said:


> Goat pets the cat...


The goblins walk over because they’re insecure and crave attention

Mama and the goat pet the goblins

The goblins start blushing and don’t want to fight anymore


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian comes walking towards you from the distant hills. "My, what a nice day out. I've found this rather interesting town by the edge of the world. Want to tag along?" Ian pops open a tin of sardines while waiting for a response.

(love the thread idea btw)


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Ian comes walking towards you from the distant hills. "My, what a nice day out. I've found this rather interesting town by the edge of the world. Want to tag along?" Ian pops open a tin of sardines while waiting for a response.
> 
> (love the thread idea btw)


Mama doesn’t see why it wouldn’t be a yes >:3
*proceeds to ask for sardine*


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

crazynoob comes into the existence of this game
he does not know what the fuck he is ment to do


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> crazynoob comes into the existence of this game
> he does not know what the fuck he is ment to do


Mama greets the clueless Crazynoob and tells them that they have the option to:
1. Devote their life to Mama’s mission and group
2. Come along with them because why not
3. Leave and be clueless for the rest of eternity


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Mama greets the clueless Crazynoob and tells them that they have the option to:
> 1. Devote their life to Mama’s mission and group
> 2. Come along with them because why not
> 3. Leave and be clueless for the rest of eternity


crazynoob selects option 2 because why not


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

"Ah, great! I'll be leaving tomorrow at sunrise. As for the sardines... 

We've got 2 plain, 2 golden smoked, 1 with pickles, 2 with olive oil, and 2 with lemon and soybean oil. I quite recommend the golden smoked or lemon ones. Golden smoked is much more fishy, (also salty) while the lemon one is much more like salmon with a small amount of lemon juice. Take your pick ma'am."


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2021)

a white snowman comes across your camp...

"What the hee-ho is going on here?"


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian frantically shakes CPG's hand. "We're eating sardines. Want to join us?"


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

crazynoob subtly waves to cpg


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama acknowledges the snowman’s existence for a second, but gets distracted by yarn

Would you like to come with us?
1. Yes
2. No


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

1, but I think you are (or will be) following me, so I choose 3.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> 1, but I think you are (or will be) following me, so I choose 3.


Mama uses her ultimate move to try to get them to change their mind!


Spoiler


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian feels nauseous from slightly expired sardines.
...
Ian pukes on Mama Looigi's hind paws. "mmm whatever you say, just let me sit down...- OOH CUTE KITTY! Awwwwwwwwwwwww..." Ian pukes again from moving too fast, though on the grass this time.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Ian feels nauseous from slightly expired sardines.
> ...
> Ian pukes on Mama Looigi's hind paws. "mmm whatever you say, just let me sit down...- OOH CUTE KITTY! Awwwwwwwwwwwww..." Ian pukes again from moving too fast, though on the grass this time.


Mama goes to comfort Ian
*wipes paw off on him secretly*
Mama remembers the group was actually supposed to do something
Mama decides to head out at morning with her new companions!
She wonders who else they might meet along the way!


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian is now both happy and sick. Ian starts to fall asleep cause he starts hearing voices in his head that say "you should wrap up what you are doing and go to bed. It's late." He is mildly concerned.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2021)

The snowman, who has introduced himself as CPG, decides to stay and eat a sardine.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

The goat stays at a distance of 500 meters from everyone else.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

crazynoob spots the goat and goes closer


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

The goat remembers past experiences with them and starts to run


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

crazynoob GRAB B the goat and slides it to camp


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

The goat screams and tries to escape from crazynoob


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama tells crazynoob to leave the goat alone and tries to fall asleep

But then sees a shiny rock
She picks it up
...
And it’s just
...
Shiny
That’s all there is to this interaction

Mama tells the others to make sure they’re rested for the upcoming journey


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

The goat falls asleep with an angry face at a distance of 50 meters


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian wakes up and doesn't feel sick anymore.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama wakes up
Prepares to make breakfast
***
She remembers she can’t cook!
She goes to find someone who can


----------



## SG854 (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Mama wakes up
> Prepares to make breakfast
> ***
> She remembers she can’t cook!
> She goes to find someone who can


Mama finds Chef Gordon Ramsey who is only available on a $50 DLC pack.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

The goat brings some fresh grass for everyone


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Ian cuts a loaf of soft fluffy bread.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

*eats grass* Why don't you join me UwU


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

scott wakes up from her nap confused


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

"Good morning!", says Ian.

Ian requests a name change to John for the remainder of the adventure. (unless he tries to change it again)


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Goat goes back to sleep after eating some grass


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> "Good morning!", says Ian.
> 
> Ian requests a name change to John for the remainder of the adventure. (unless he tries to change it again)


Ian is now John


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> "Good morning!", says Ian.
> 
> Ian requests a name change to John for the remainder of the adventure. (unless he tries to change it again)


you need a last name, what about egbert?


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you need a last name, what about egbert?


I don't want to change too much of my name. I just like John, and Ian and John are essentially the same name. (Ian is the Scottish form of John)

Egbert is a good name though. Might use it in a random MUD.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> I don't want to change too much of my name. I just like John, and Ian and John are essentially the same name. (Ian is the Scottish form of John)
> 
> Egbert is a good name though. Might use it in a random MUD.


i should clarify, i didnt come up with egbert i stole it from this webcomic im reading(the comic is homestuck for those of you wondering)


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X starts a fire and begins roasting chestnuts


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

scott attempts to hold in a deez nuts joke


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Goat is still sleeping at a distance from others


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X begins reminiscing about extrasklep and their sweet rover avatar


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

im not seeing enough movement *i teleport us into a cave using a spell and block the entrance)


----------



## IC_ (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> im not seeing enough movement *i teleport us into a cave using a spell and block the entrance)


Goat wakes up for a moment, goes back to sleep while chewing on grass and dreaming of foxes


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X paints a wall mural of rover and sacrifices Scott and the goat to it


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

scott revives herself(dont ask how, magic secrets), revived me looks very inconvienced "god damn it im the only person who has magic on this team, dont do that again, self-revival is annoying to do"


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X plays the magic despell


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

x65943 said:


> X plays the magic despell


really bro? now i lost one of my spells, thanks


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X plays polymerization on goat and Scott to create

"GOAT PILGRIM"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

man there was a boss in this cave yall were supposed to fight and shit


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

X ponders why goat pilgrim would intentionally teleport us to a monster filled cave


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

so yall would gain xp and whatnot


----------



## x65943 (Jun 7, 2021)

Why don't we just eat rare candies?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 7, 2021)

Mama says nothing as she reflects on the fact that the journey hasn't even started yet and they're already in a cave with a boss


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

scott tries to organize game, lives to regret it


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Why don't we just eat rare candies?


crazynoob eats the rare candies forgetting that those are drugs to pokemon
crazynoob gains 60 levels


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> crazynoob eats the rare candies forgetting that those are drugs to pokemon
> crazynoob gains 60 levels


oh shit


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 7, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> oh shit


you know i dont evolve becuase i decided to eat a everstone


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

so we have a lvl 60 riolu on our team now


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

Put Riolu in daycare with a ditto


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Put Riolu in daycare with a ditto


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
crazynoob gets dragged by x into a daycare with a ditto
ditto torments crazynoob by transforming into a riolu


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

CPG ponders across the two riolus, completely and utterly confused.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2021)

John pulls out a dagger and faces the boss.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ew I think one of the riolus just laid an egg


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Ew I think one of the riolus just laid an egg


its not me balme the ditto


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> its not me balme the ditto


We all know you're the ditto


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> We all know you're the ditto


PLOT DEVELOPMENT ENSUES


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2021)

John (ooh I got it right this time) says, "this world makes no sense anymore. Oh and aren't we going to do something about the boss? It looks sad from not being noticed. "


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

X throws goat pilgrim at the boss


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> X throws goat pilgrim at the boss
> View attachment 266185




 
the boss, known as the cunning tax-twat, was defeated in one hit.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

After you defeat the boss, he offers you a prize


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

"Sorry, I don't smoke."


----------



## IC_ (Jun 8, 2021)

The goat respawns and walks back into the cave like nothing ever happened.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> After you defeat the boss, he offers you a prize
> View attachment 266190


Yes please mr boss person.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> Yes please mr boss person.


the cigarette gives you lung cancer


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> the cigarette gives you lung cancer


stoopid ho


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 8, 2021)

CPG said:


> stoopid ho


CPG dies
Mama is distracted by shiny stuff


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2021)

John wonders why nothing is happening.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> CPG dies
> Mama is distracted by shiny stuff


after being reincarnated, he finds himself in atlus hq. he reealizes what he was doing was stupid anyway and decided to continue to be in shin megami tensei games


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

X smokes 10 cigarettes and levels up his lungs


----------



## Flame (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> John wonders why nothing is happening.


oh yeah it's slowly killing you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i should proably use a spell on you to get rid of the cancer


----------



## IC_ (Jun 8, 2021)

Goat is watching and interested


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

X pets goat pilgrim and feeds them a cigarette butt


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 8, 2021)

Mama starts looking for a way out of the cave


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

oh shit i forgot *unblocks entrance*


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

CPG goes on his lunch break from atlus and finds the group again
"The fuck are you hee-hoes doing?"


----------



## x65943 (Jun 8, 2021)

CPG said:


> CPG goes on his lunch break from atlus and finds the group again
> "The fuck are you hee-hoes doing?"


Not much, care for a cigarette? The boss gave us some


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 8, 2021)

i remove ian's lung cancer using a spell


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 8, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Not much, care for a cigarette? The boss gave us some


sorry, i don't smoke.
i do smoke weed tho.


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 8, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i remove ian's lung cancer using a spell


Can you do that for my Asthma too? I'd like to be able to breath as much as possible.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 8, 2021)

Mama remembers once again that we were actually supposed to be doing something

Everyone heads out of the cave and starts traveling towards their destination!

Which Mama does not remember so she’s relying on blind luck to get everyone there safely


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

John says, "how long till we get there?"


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> John says, "how long till we get there?"


...
A while


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

"Are we there yet?", asks John, who obviously didn't hear what you just said.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> "Are we there yet?", asks John, who obviously didn't hear what you just said.


Mama knocks out John for being too cliche and carries him in her mouth


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

lets take a rest, i need to replenish my magic


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 9, 2021)

crazynoob catches up after escaping the daycare


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> lets take a rest, i need to replenish my magic


"trust me, ho. I got magic for all of us hee-hos to share. lets continue-ho."


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

CPG said:


> "trust me, ho. I got magic for all of us hee-hos to share. lets continue-ho."


you see, that's not how magic works, jack frost cant share magic with a wizard


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

John didn't do anything in the last fight so John feels great. No need to rest or anything.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> John didn't do anything in the last fight so John feels great. No need to rest or anything.


*stabs you* that's what you get for being cocky


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

"Oy mate, you got a license for stabbing?"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

IanSkinner1982 said:


> "Oy mate, you got a license for stabbing?"


NOOO HE'S BRITISH *vomits*


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

https://tenor.com/view/british-hell...-going-to-hell-for-being-british-gif-17344529


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sounds more like an Australian


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Sounds more like an Australian


Actually I'm american and canadian.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 9, 2021)

...
After a completely unproductive day

Mama decides that she’ll just pretend tomorrow was actually the first day of traveling

The group settles down for the night and sets up camp


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

X creates a bed out of some leaves, twigs, rope and a mattress


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> X creates a bed out of some leaves, twigs, rope and a mattress


you took a mattress with you?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 9, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> you took a mattress with you?


A moderator is always prepared


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 9, 2021)

x65943 said:


> A moderator is always prepared
> View attachment 266318


this reminds me of this book i read where it stated "dwarves dont go anywhere without their emergency parachute"


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

:thonk: I didn't get notified for the new messages.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)

i wake us up from the rest


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> i wake us up from the rest


Whoops the whole group slept for a straight day

For no reason
Mama decides that they'll all start heading for the mountains!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 10, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Whoops the whole group slept for a straight day
> 
> For no reason


well dnd does have long rests so it's not too weird of a concept


----------



## x65943 (Jun 10, 2021)

X begins to whistle Dixie


----------



## IS1982 (Jun 10, 2021)

John tells X to be quiet.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

Mama sings Sweet Caroline even though that song didn’t exist yet


----------



## x65943 (Jun 10, 2021)

Didn't exist yet? Just when are we exactly?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 10, 2021)

x65943 said:


> Didn't exist yet? Just when are we exactly?


I don’t know some medieval time

...
but we have access to random modern things and Mario 64 for some reason


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 14, 2021)

are we there yet


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> are we there yet


No 
We stopped at Burger King for over a month

And now we are all finished eating :3


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 14, 2021)

*shakes you* BURGER KING? WHAT FUCKING TIME ARE WE IN


----------



## IC_ (Jul 14, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> No
> We stopped at Burger King for over a month
> 
> And now we are all finished eating :3


I was never there


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jul 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *shakes you* BURGER KING? WHAT FUCKING TIME ARE WE IN


Yes




IC_ said:


> I was never there


Aw you missed out-
We caused a National pickle shortage! :3

They begged us to take burgers instead

But I said
“No
We’re in a time before burgers exist!”


----------



## IC_ (Jul 14, 2021)

Mama Looigi said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can only cause a national grass shortage


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 14, 2021)

IC_ said:


> I can only cause a national grass shortage


----------



## IC_ (Jul 14, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> View attachment 269941


But I am literally a goat


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> But I am literally a goat


i will eat you


----------



## IC_ (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i will eat you


I am a goat with a gun


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> I am a goat with a gun


I have a gun also


----------



## IC_ (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I have a gun also


There's an army of moths that will go after you if you murder the goat


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> There's an army of moths that will go after you if you murder the goat


i prepared
i will play dream - mask
and everything near me will die


----------



## IC_ (Sep 2, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i prepared
> i will play dream - mask
> and everything near me will die


False
Now stop being speciesist for once! *shoots*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> False
> Now stop being speciesist for once! *shoots*


ya missed
also that's not "speciesist" because i'd play that song to anyhing that attempts to harm me


----------



## IC_ (Sep 2, 2021)

The goat has not attempted to harm you before you attempted to harm the goat


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> The goat has not attempted to harm you before you attempted to harm the goat


oh really?
the goat tries to make me a furry every day
its harms my brain
now die


----------



## IC_ (Sep 2, 2021)

*magically disappears*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

IC_ said:


> *magically disappears*


i guess i'll just end myself


----------



## Vila_ (Sep 6, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> i guess i'll just end myself



*revives @WiiMiiSwitch*


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> *revives @WiiMiiSwitch*


NO!!!!!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 22, 2021)

everyone completely ignored the goal, and the game derailed compeletly 

pretty accurate to pretty much every dnd game ive ever played tbh


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 22, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> everyone completely ignored the goal, and the game derailed compeletly
> 
> pretty accurate to pretty much every dnd game ive ever played tbh


This is why everyone hates group projects


----------

